# How many GB has one hour of an uncompressed Uhd movie?



## boromaill (Nov 10, 2013)

I coulnt find any movie for sale on the net, actually Iam not sure whether there are already any native uhd movies on the market.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 10, 2013)

AFAIK: Uncompressed data rate = color depths * vertical resolution * horizontal resolution * refresh frequency

So if you go with 24bit color and 60FPS:

24 * 3840 * 2160 * 60 = 11.94GBit/s or 1.49GB/s

1.49GB/s * 3600 = *5,364GB/h*

If you went with 16bit color and 30FPS:

16 * 3840 * 2160 * 30 = 3.98Gbit/s or 0.4975GB/s

0.4975GB/s * 3600 = *1,791GB/h*

If my math's correct...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks correct to me.

3600 = seconds per hour


This is why they use encoders, not raw footage.


----------

